# Gaming Build for 1 Lakh(Approx) 2014, India.



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jan 10, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans: Battlefield 4, Crysis 3 all other good games + Adobe photoshop, Maya........

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 1 Lakh Rupess( Can extend a 20 max if needed)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: In future

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8, already have a license for windows 8 pro with wmc. 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: At least 1 Tb but 2 or 3 Tb would be good. Also would like if i get s SSD.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: At least 21 inch but would prefer 24 or 27 inch. Full HD. No i dont have one already.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:No reusing completely fresh.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: By Feb 2014.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Would like it to last a few years. I would like to buy all parts from flipkart. I'm in Bangalore so if need be visit retail shop but still prefer flipkart.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 10, 2014)

i5 4670k - 16.1k / i7 4770k -23k 
asus z87 pro -17k or asus gryphon - 14k
kingston hyper X blu 8gb X 1 - 5k
r9 290 - 36k 
wd black 1 tb- 5.8k / 2tb black - 10k
samsung 840 pro 128gb ssd -9k
asus odd -1k
seasonic m12 ii 650 - 7k
corsair carbide 400r-5.5k
dell s2240l - 8.8k /aoc i2369vm - 12k /Dell U2412M -19k
logitech g105 and g400-4k
apc 1100va ups -5.5k
get cooler like deepcool frostwin or better for overclocking


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 10, 2014)

*i7 4770k @ 23k

Asus Z87-Pro @ 16k

CM Hyper 212 EVO @ 3k

Asus/Sapphire/HIS R9 280x 3gb @ 23k

Kingston Hyperx blue 1600mhz 8gb x 2 @ 9k

WD Cavier Black 1TB @ 6K

Samsung S840 Pro 128GB @ 10k

Seasonic M12ii 650 @ 7k

NZXT Phantom 410 @ 6.5k

Dell S2440l Led @ 12k

Logitech G400 @ 2.5k

Logitech G105 @ 3k


Total @ 1,21,000*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Intel Xeon E3 1225 V3 - 15900,

Gigabyte H87-D3H -7900,

CM Hyper 103 -1500,

HIS R9 280X 3GB - 22000,

Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB (4GBx2) - 5300,

WD Cavier Black 1TB - 6500,

Samsung 840 EVO 256GB - 11500,

Seasonic M12II 650 -7300,

Corsair 300R Side Windows Panel -4800, 

Dell S2240L LED 22" -8900,

Logitech G400 -2500,

Logitech G105 -3000,

CM 120mm BLUE LED 3 fans -1500,

CM 140mm BLUE LED 2 fans -1400.*


Total -Rs.1 Lakh.

*Save the remaining 20k for future GPU upgrades.Its better to save now and spend wisely later buddy.R9 280X is more than enough for the next 2years.*

PS: contact mdcomputers.in or Golchhait.com
*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 11, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Intel *i5* Xeon 1225 V3 - 15900,



It is not i5 

I will  suggest here to get Xeon E3-1245 V3 as hyper threading will be useful in video editing.

or else i7 k as it can be overclocked


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> It is not i5
> 
> I will  suggest here to get Xeon E3-1245 V3 as hyper threading will be useful in video editing.
> 
> or else i7 k as it can be overclocked



Buddy you gave me suggestion along back about saving and I am following it right here.Thanks.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 11, 2014)

Intel Xeon E3 1225 V3 15.9K
Gigabyte H87-D3H @ 7.9K
Kingston RipjawX 8GB X 2 1600MHz @ 9K
Samsung Series 840 128GB SSD @ 7.3K
WD Caviar Vlue 1TB 7200RPM SATA 6 Gbps HDD @ 4K
Corsair Carbide 400R @ 5.4K
Seasonic SS-750JS PSU @ 6K
Dell S2240L LED 22" 1080P IPS @ 8.7K
Sapphire R9 290 4GB GDDR5 @ 33.8K (Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 290 4 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com)

Rest are your choice. But the core components should be these much powerful for a 100K + budget config.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 11, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Intel Xeon E3 1225 V3 15.9K
> Gigabyte H87-D3H @ 7.9K
> Kingston RipjawX 8GB X 2 1600MHz @ 9K
> Samsung Series 840 128GB SSD @ 7.3K
> ...



R9 290 for @24K    Where????


----------



## Cilus (Jan 11, 2014)

Buddy, I think you were not able to understand that was a typo as I have given a link  on the same line, showing the price is 34.4K. Stop spamming.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 11, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, I think you were not able to understand that was a typo as I have given a link  on the same line, showing the price is 34.4K. Stop spamming.



The flipkart link was not loading that time. Anyway, sorry. I am not spamming at all.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 11, 2014)

if op want to overclock later ,get i7 4770k else get xeon e3 1245v3.


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jan 11, 2014)

I would like to overclock so maybe i'll go with 
1)i7-4770k 
2)Asus Z87  Pro
3)Logitech 105 and 400
4)Seasonic M12ii 650.

 1) And i have a few doubts should i go with 2, 4gb sticks or 1, 8gb sticks which is better?
 2) Would Samsung 840 PRO 256GB be a better buy or a  Samsung 840 PRO 256GB coupled with a  Seagate barracuda 2tb be better. If its  Samsung 840 PRO 256GB then i need some more space but just adding an HDD wouldn't it disturb my budget?
 3)Now another doubt few have suggested a R9 280x while few R9 290. Currently R9 290 is a beast but it costs around 34k while R9 280x around 24k Is the extra 10k really worth it or should i use the 10k for a future upgrade? 
 4) And coming to the monitor wouldn't  BenQ XL2420TE be a good option or am i asking for too much within the budget?
 5) And now the really difficult part which case do i buy every one of your suggestion is a different one. I really did like the looks of a few of them especially the NZXT Phantom 410 .


----------



## Cilus (Jan 11, 2014)

We are suggesting, R9 290, not 290X. Though 280X is an attractive buy due to the price and a viable option for current games @ 1080P, it has already started showing its age. In most recent games, R9 280X can't max out at 1080P setting and provide 50+ FPS. So get R9 290 by spending 10K more since you have a very good budget. It will last longer and for next two years, I think it will be able to handle 1080P gaming properly as currently it can handle even 1440P or 1600P (2560X1440 or 2560X1600) gaming.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 11, 2014)

G.Ashwinkumar said:


> I would like to overclock so maybe i'll go with i7-4770k , and then Asus Z87  Pro, Logitech 105 and 400, Seasonic M12ii 650,  And i have a few doubts should i go with 2, 4gb sticks or 1, 8gb sticks which is better? Would Samsung 840 PRO 256GB be a better buy or a  Samsung 840 PRO 256GB coupled with a Seagate barracuda 2tb be better. If its  Samsung 840 PRO 256GB then i need some more space but just adding an HDD wouldn't it disturb my budget?
> Now another doubt few have suggested a R9 280x while few R9 290x. Currently R9 290x is a beast but it costs around 34k while R9 280x around 24k Is the extra 10k really worth it or should i use the 10k for a future upgrade? And coming to the monitor wouldn't  BenQ XL2420TE be a good option or am i asking for too much within the budget? And now the really difficult part which case do i buy every one of your suggestion is a different one. I really did like the looks of a few of them especially the NZXT Phantom 410 .



>> Get 2 X 8gb Stick.

>> Its your choice to get whether 128gb or 256gb SSD ,it would mainly for OS and applications

>> are you kidding ? that monitor costs around 32-35k . look at your budget first

>> Cabinet choice depends on you, Both Corsair 400r and Nzxt phantom are very good case.

>> Regarding gpu,its depends on you on what settings you wanna play,R9 280x can max 99 % of games easily at FHD,while R9 290 will last longer though R9 290 + i7k will be out of the budget


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jan 11, 2014)

Cilus said:


> We are suggesting, R9 290, not 290X. Though 280X is an attractive buy due to the price and a viable option for current games @ 1080P, it has already started showing its age. In most recent games, R9 280X can't max out at 1080P setting and provide 50+ FPS. So get R9 290 by spending 10K more since you have a very good budget. It will last longer and for next two years, I think it will be able to handle 1080P gaming properly as currently it can handle even 1440P or 1600P (2560X1440 or 2560X1600) gaming.



OK will see what about the other doubts and sry for that mistake.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 11, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> >> Regarding gpu,its depends on you on what settings you wanna play,R9 280x can max 99 % of games easily at FHD,while R9 290 will last longer though *R9 290 + i7k* will be out of the budget



he has 120k and hence it is perfectly possible.


----------



## quad_core (Jan 11, 2014)

Regarding your query on monitor , I just bought BenQ XL2411T last week for around 21k as some Dec discount was going on. Its a 120hz panel but also runs at 144hz confirmed. So basically its newer xl2420T with 144hz panel minus the S-switch and buttons with proximity sensors and display port as its cheaper than xl2420T . I anyway didn't want the S switch or the proximity sensors. Not of actual use imo


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> he has 120k and hence it is perfectly possible.



Really ?? calculate yourself taking into op's choice


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 11, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Really ?? calculate yourself taking into op's choice



i7 4770k -23k
asus z87 pro -17k or asus gryphon - 14k
kingston hyper X blu 8gb X 1 - 5k
r9 290 - 36k
wd black 1 tb- 5.8k
samsung 840 pro 128gb ssd -9k
asus odd -1k
seasonic m12 ii 650 - 7.k
corsair carbide 400r-5.5k
dell s2240l - 8.8k
logitech g105 and g400-5.5k


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i7 4770k -23k
> asus z87 pro -17k or asus gryphon - 14k
> kingston hyper X blu 8gb X 1 - 5k
> r9 290 - 36k
> ...


 
Good rig,but You missed cooler,it will be close to 127k + 2240l seems unfair to me for 120k rig 

Let see what op decide.

if he can fetch 130k,then he would get beast rig


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 11, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Good rig,but You missed cooler,it will be close to 127k + 2240l seems unfair to me for 120k rig
> 
> Let see what op decide.
> 
> if he can fetch 130k,then he would get beast rig



Intel 3.5 GHz LGA1150 4770K i7 4th Generation Processor - Buy Processor Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
Buy Online Asus Z87-PRO 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard in india
G.SKILL RAM RIPJAWS X 8GB DDR3 1600FSB FOR DESKTOP (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL - F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL - 848354 00783 - 5,523.00)
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 290 4 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
Buy WD Caviar Black (WD1002FAEX) Internal Hard Drive (1TB) @ % Discount | Snapdeal
Buy Online SAMSUNG 128GB SSD 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128BW in India
Seasonic M12II-650 650 Watts PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com
CORSAIR CABINET 400R (CC-9011011-WW - CC-9011011-WW - - 6,850.00)
Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Monitor - Buy Online @ Rs.9064/- | Snapdeal.com
Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105 Price: Buy Logitech Gaming Keyboard G105 Online in India - Infibeam.com
Logitech G400s Gaming Mouse: Buy Online @ Rs.2000/- | Snapdeal.com
skipped ODD and cooler.
total rs 120852. he can get cooler later. local prices should be even cheaper.


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jan 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Intel 3.5 GHz LGA1150 4770K i7 4th Generation Processor - Buy Processor Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
> Buy Online Asus Z87-PRO 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard in india
> G.SKILL RAM RIPJAWS X 8GB DDR3 1600FSB FOR DESKTOP (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL - F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL - 848354 00783 - 5,523.00)
> Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 290 4 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
> ...



I asked for prices locally i get all these for around 115000 , And now for the cooler and Headphone none of your build contains either of these if i've not mistaken, so now i already have an old pc which i didn't want to mention as it was outdated. So i think i can save Rs.4500 from the keyboard and mouse and use my old ones currently so i'll get a headphone and at least a few coolers so after two or three months later ill get those keyboard , mouse + additional coolers. Is it ok?

For overclocking the processor and R9 290 is a 650W Psu enough or should i go to higher one?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 12, 2014)

Get atleast 750w either Seasonic M12ii 750w or Corsair Tx750v2


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jan 12, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get atleast 750w either Seasonic M12ii 750w or Corsair Tx750v2



Ok and your suggestion for my headphone + cooling solution for 10k?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 12, 2014)

G.Ashwinkumar said:


> Ok and your suggestion for my headphone + cooling solution for 10k?



For Mild overclocking -CM hyper Evo 212 @ 3k is enough, otherwise you can consider Deepcool Assassin @ 5.8k  , Though haswell won't OC to high extent,mostly you able to push it to 4.3ghz on air

Don't know about headphone.


----------



## Xai (Jan 12, 2014)

Check out Corsair Vengeance 1500 headphones.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 12, 2014)

i suggest water cooling as hyper 212 evo may no cut haswell. get corsair h80i if you have the sufficient budget.

also add some case fans in your purchase list


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys I suddenly had a thought How much ever I spend it is gonna be outdated in a few years. So can I buy a GeForce 770 instead of R9 290? In a local shop I can get it for 28k so what's your stand guys?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 12, 2014)

G.Ashwinkumar said:


> Guys I suddenly had a thought How much ever I spend it is gonna be outdated in a few years. So can I buy a GeForce 770 instead of R9 290? In a local shop I can get it for 28k so what's your stand guys?



Gtx 770 not worth at all-it is slight faster than R9 280x . get either 280x or 290 your choice

Here are benches which will help you



Spoiler



*media.bestofmicro.com/Q/A/407890/original/bioshock-fr.png





Spoiler



*media.bestofmicro.com/Q/R/407907/original/skyrim-fr.png





Spoiler



*media.bestofmicro.com/Q/F/407895/original/crysis-fr.png


----------



## KillSwitch (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi...I want to make a custom gaming PC under or ~ 1Lk.

Requirements:-
1) Only gaming and nothing
1) Want to play on FHD 1980*1080 res. (can be higher but no less than this)
2) Should be future proof for atleast 3 yrs

Queries:-
1) Kindly suggest what compatible PSU, Processor, Motherboard, RAM (8GB), Monitor, Case, HDD (1TB), GPU (for FHD gaming)
should i go with (In terms of manufacturer and model and price)??
2) I figured out Nvidia 780 Ti, is it a good option? or should i go with or any other equivalent GPU.

P.S. For all components *please suggest value for money parts* as my *requirement is only gaming and will not do any other graphical intensity work.*


----------



## vkl (Sep 4, 2014)

[MENTION=292794]KillSwitch[/MENTION]
Create a separate thread and fill up the questionnaire there: *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...answer-these-questions-first.html#post1542847


----------

